# SPD pedals/cleats squeaking?



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

I have a pair of XT pedals on my MTB and my road bike and they both squeak. Both pairs as well as the cleats have <500 miles on them. They squeak/creak with every pedal revolution.

I've tried lightly greasing the inside of the pedal where the cleat touches, where the shoe touches the pedal, and the springs of the pedal. What else could cause it? It's realllly obnoxious. I searched and couldn't find any clear consistent solution.


----------



## ASiameseCat (Aug 21, 2011)

Sometimes my M520's will squeak also, usually after a muddy ride. Dried up mud from the shoe cleat will get into the cleat interface and grind against metal causing the squeak. It will go away after the first ~10 minutes of the ride from the mud grinding itself to pieces.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

They make noise. It's inescapable, in my experience, unless you want to take a tooth brush to the pedals/cleats, and then oil the contact points.


----------



## Kliemann53 (Aug 11, 2009)

Did you check the screws in the cleats?


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

wschruba said:


> They make noise. It's inescapable, in my experience, unless you want to take a tooth brush to the pedals/cleats, and then oil the contact points.


I'll gladly scrub it with a toothbrush... Just trying to figure out where the noise is coming from. Not like my road bike sees mud or even water...


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

Kliemann53 said:


> Did you check the screws in the cleats?


Yes


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Grease everything- the rubber on your shoe where it makes contact, the cleat, the pedal, the pedal threads, EVERYthing.

It isn't rocket science.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Finch Platte said:


> Grease everything- the rubber on your shoe where it makes contact, the cleat, the pedal, the pedal threads, EVERYthing.
> 
> It isn't rocket science.


Yes but the confusing part is that in rocket science they don't grease anything.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Yes but the confusing part is that in rocket science they don't grease anything.


I'm pretty sure there are some palms greased.


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

???


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Same shoes? Take off the shoe, clip it into the pedal and look at it from the bottom. Make sure the sole does not contact the pedal, some trimming might be needed.


----------



## elkootcho (Jun 3, 2013)

This. Where I like to set my cleats causes the rubber sole to rub against the pedal. A little slashing and hacking with a utility knife took care of the annoyance.



leeboh said:


> Same shoes? Take off the shoe, clip it into the pedal and look at it from the bottom. Make sure the sole does not contact the pedal, some trimming might be needed.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

elkootcho said:


> This. Where I like to set my cleats causes the rubber sole to rub against the pedal. A little slashing and hacking with a utility knife took care of the annoyance.


What did I say? Grease the rubber of the shoe where it comes in contact with the pedal, if it stops sqeaking, that's the problem.

It STILL isn't rocket science, I don't care what DJ says.


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

Are you sure it's not your BB?

I've never had a pedal make that kind of noise.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

My spd's get squeaky regularly but a little lube always shuts them right up.


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

J.B. Weld said:


> My spd's get squeaky regularly but a little lube always shuts them right up.


Where at though? I feel like I've lubed everything


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

HitmenOnlyInc said:


> Are you sure it's not your BB?
> 
> I've never had a pedal make that kind of noise.


I can feel it in my shoes, some kind of rubbing/vibration. Road bike BB only has 1,500 miles on it and the MTB BB only has <300. No sounds when spinning the cranks without the chain. Things chain under load but still...


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

Things that make you go, "hmmmm"


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

Alias530 said:


> Where at though? I feel like I've lubed everything


Lubed the pedal/crank threads? I know this is an obvious one.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Alias530 said:


> Where at though? I feel like I've lubed everything


I would get what felt like a little metal on metal contact that made a squeaking noise, I just spray the whole pedal with tri-flo and wipe them down and mine are good for at least a half dozen rides or so.

My cleats were really old and I just got new pedals/cleats so that may end that, though cleaning/lubing the pedals periodically is always good practice IMO because it makes clipping in & out much easier.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Finch Platte said:


> What did I say? Grease the rubber of the shoe where it comes in contact with the pedal, if it stops sqeaking, that's the problem.
> 
> It STILL isn't rocket science, I don't care what DJ says.


And what are all the rocket scientists amongst us going to think. Out of the equation and all those years in college for nothing. :madmax:


----------

